# My bunny doesn't act like a bunny?



## shelbyryon (May 16, 2013)

Hey so I'm not really concerned because he's in perfect health but this is more of just me being curious. I've had my bunny for almost a year now and he has never really acted like a normal bunny. More like a cat to be honest. I've always had my suspicions but I'm currently watching a friends bunny and now im really suspicious. My bunny never really rubs his chin on anything ever since I've gotten him. Most bunnies just kinda flop around but hes more agile and sturdy. He also NEVER grunts! One time i thought he was, but i just heard my friends bunny grunt and it was nothing like that. Overall he is just NOTHING like the bunny I'm watching and other bunnies I've read about or seen. Maybe I just have a really good bunny? Sorry just curious! It's just really weird that he doesn't fit the description of any rabbit I've ever read about.  Maybe he's a cat in a Bunnie's body? lol  He also plays more like a cat than a rabbit because I've heard most bunnies just like to push things around but he likes to chasing dangling things like cat toys its just really bizarre...
sincerely
a very confused rabbit owner ;P


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 16, 2013)

The personalities of rabbits vary. I have some that I consider dog-like personalities. They will greet me, follow me, etc. Others are more cat-like and prefer to be on their own, but still enjoy attention. All of my rabbits are different from each other in one way or another. 

Rabbits also adapt to the environment they live in. Your rabbit was raised differently than you're friends rabbit, so it makes sense that they would behave a little differently.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 16, 2013)

Bunny personalities really vary, I have one that freaks out if a leaf falls lol, and then I have another that likes to be on her own, and one who is like a dog practically, all bunnies have different personalities.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2013)

Some of ours are friendly to the point of pestiness and others are grumps. Serena is a lap rabbit--rub her and you have a job for life and you need a big lap--she's almost 20 pounds. They are all different. Hutch and Nikki will spend their first 20 minutes out rubbing their chin on anything another has been near. Nikki and Bambi will take about 4 days to empty the pellets out of their dish while Finn will eat til he pops, so he gets a small amount daily instead of being free fed. Bambi will run across my feet 20 or 30 times while I'm fixing vegetable when she's out while Nikki does the flop and sleep. Most don't like the vacuum but Serena and Bambi will climb up it and Nikki will sleep next to it. They have only one thing in common, they're all sweet and goofy.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 16, 2013)

All rabbits have different personalities. Ash is more dog like. He gives me licks and he snuggles with me like a dog. Where's some other bunnies aren't very friendly. Ash is such a chill bunny, you can drop something like a bottle cap on him and he wont even get up or look around. Ash doesn't get scared very much either where's some bunnies do get scared at a lot of things. So yeah, like everyone else is saying all bunnies have different personalities. Its nothing to worry about.


----------



## MikeScone (May 16, 2013)

He's a perfectly normal bunny - completely unlike other rabbits. 

My first rabbit, Scone MacBunny, and my present rabbit, Natasha Rabbitova, are both mini-rexes, but in many ways their personalities are completely different. 

Scone would chin everything, I've never seen Natasha chin anything. Scone would kind of "oink" when he ran around me, Natasha has never made any vocal sounds. I heard Scone thump only a few times in his seven-and-a-half year life, Natasha frequently thumps. Neither of them did the Dead Bunny Flop, much (thank goodness - scared the life out of me the one time I saw Natasha do it). 

That's half the fun of being owned by a rabbit, finding out his or her unique personality.


----------

